# Pre-course reqrd' for Meaford BMQ July 4th ?



## Big-X (28 May 2005)

Hello all,

I've been lurking in the forums for the past 2 months to get more info while I've been going through the recruiting process. Thanks to all b/c it's really been an invaluable source of info. I only hope I can get through my PT assessment and Pt.2 Med assessment (both comming up this week) in time for BMQ/SQ this summer. 
But I have a question about BMQ that I haven't been able to find yet in the forums that I hope someone can shed some light on.

When I was at the recruiting centre last week, one of the Sgt. at the desk said that there was a pre-course for all the newbies going to BMQ at Meaford this summer, that you must take before you can go.
This was the first I heard of it, and I can only find one reference to it on the LFCA TC Meaford web page.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfca_tc/Arc/Course Sched.xls   

Line 33, Column C - Place your cursor on the Box and the note about the course comes up.

But it doesn't give any info, it just says that the 5 day course is required.

Does anyone Know anything about it ?


----------



## CrimsonTwilight (28 May 2005)

Hey big-x, one of the guys in my recruiting center also mentioned something to that effect, he took off before I got any more info out of him though.  If we both figure that out though, i'll be seeing you at meaford this summer.


----------



## Big-X (28 May 2005)

Here's hoping...
That same Sgt. said that the pre-course was slated for June 3rd (In London), but pt.2 of my Medical is on the 2nd, I hope that I'll get the green light asap so I can make that course. Otherwise the only way I'm seeing Meaford is if I went there for fun....and really, how much fun could Meaford be. :

I hope to get it clarified on Tuesday when I go for my PFT. 

I'll post what I find out.


----------



## Rubes (28 May 2005)

I have to go down to my unit's armoury on the 17th-19th and again on the 24th-26th of June for pre-BMQ training.  Is this the same thing?


----------



## CrimsonTwilight (29 May 2005)

No idea.  I wish they were a little more open with information but hey.  And yeah I'm sure meaford will be tons of fun  .  But yeah thats cuttin' it close, good luck.  And your avatar says RCR and you mentioned london.  I'm in londing and going for RCR as well, just waiting for my final security clearence so maybe i'll also be doing my pre-bmq thing with you if we make it.


----------



## Big-X (29 May 2005)

Rubes said:
			
		

> I have to go down to my unit's armoury on the 17th-19th and again on the 24th-26th of June for pre-BMQ training.   Is this the same thing?



At this point I'm not sure, but it would stand to reason that it might be the same kind of thing.
As I said previously, I hope to have more info after Tues.
But If you find out anything more about the specifics I'd be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## tannerthehammer (30 May 2005)

I'm doing my pre-BMQ in Hamilton june 5-6, 11-12, 18

I doubt you will be able to go on course this summer if your medical isn't done already cuz it takes a while to come back after you complete it and they likely wouldn't let you go on pre-BMQ without your file being completed....

Good luck with everything and see you all in the Meaf this summer!


----------



## CrimsonTwilight (30 May 2005)

Hey Big-X I talked to the guys at the recruiting centre here in london and they said there are Pre-BMQ courses starting every weekend or every other weekend or something like that... up until the last weekend of june, so even though your lagging in your processing as long as everything checks out alright you should make it in time.  He also told me there is a backlog with the security clearences though because they switched credit checking companies, so hopefully that doesn't slow your application down enough for you to miss out this summer.

Tanner- I asked them if you could do the Pre-BMQ course before your file was finished being processed and they said absolutely no way whatsover... so no chances there.


----------



## Big-X (30 May 2005)

CrimsonTwilight said:
			
		

> Hey Big-X I talked to the guys at the recruiting centre here in London and they said there are Pre-BMQ courses starting every weekend or every other weekend or something like that... up until the last weekend of june, so even though your lagging in your processing as long as everything checks out alright you should make it in time.   He also told me there is a backlog with the security clearences though because they switched credit checking companies, so hopefully that doesn't slow your application down enough for you to miss out this summer.



Well I guess that's both good and bad news... :-\
Thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure and get some more info from them tomorrow when I go for my PFT.
As for the Security backlog I'll just have to keep on the folks at the recruiting office. A friend of mine who is a reg force Cpt. said that I should be on them like a rash so that they get everything done ASAP. But then again I don't want to be "that guy" :threat:   so I'll just have to be pleasant as well as annoying.

Just to editorialize for a sec.
I have to say I'm going to be super P/O'd if I can't go to BMQ this summer! :rage:
I mean the money would be good, but all that aside I think the best way to learn to be a soldier(even part time) is to do it intensively for as long as you can. Why else would reg force BMQ be longer than it is for the reserves. I don't think you can learn squat going 2 days on 5 days off.
oh well I'll just have to do everything I can to get to BMQ this summer and if all else fails just make the best of things as an untrained PTE.


----------



## Byerly (30 May 2005)

You are considered an untrained Pte. until you get your 3's, you'll be making the best of it regardless.

Stu


----------



## Big-X (30 May 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> You are considered an untrained Pte. until you get your 3's, you'll be making the best of it regardless.
> 
> Stu



Good point...
Thanks for the correction, 
I forgot I have to have the BIQ completed before I'm considered trained, correct?


----------

